# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  NCAA Athlete Test Prop only cycle

## GrabDF

Whats up guys, I am a college baseball player and am starting my first cycle around thanksgiving time. Im planing a Test Prop only, but possibly adding Anavar if I can get a good price. This is going to be my first cycle and I was hoping for some help. Here are my stats:
Age: 19
Height: 5'7
Weight: 175
Training: 6 days a week, intense training (stuck between powerlifter and Athletic styles) 
Nutrition: Diets not a problem, I have a nutritionist that has a history with professional athletes and bodybuilders. 5 clean meals a day with heavy in-between "Snacks" of PB and Power bars (hardest part is getting all the food down, but I manage)

My cycle would consist of 8 weeks over winter break, and I need to test clean by around February 20th.
Weeks 1-8 - Test Prop 100mg EOD. I want to add Anavar for the strength it provides b/c I could care less about size, just wanting strength and speed out of this cycle before the season starts. 

So right now I'm planning on:
Weeks 1-8 Test Prop 100mg EOD
Arimidex .5mg EOD
Weeks 9-12 PCT

Not sure of my PCT yet due to Detection times I know clomid is most likely out due to the long detection time. I am thinking Nolva and Raloxifene but I need suggestions for a better PCT.

Last thing, I know Im only 19, and Ive read countless things on PED's in teens and the affects down the road. But I have my mind made up, I have been getting pro looks, out of H.S. and after my freshman year of college but nobody is sold due to my size (Im short AF). If I can have another monster year maybe I can influence these scouts. Any help and suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you guys and sorry for the novel I just wrote lol

----------


## 73rr

Funny that this is pretty much the same thread as 844139 and grabdf just started and didn't respond to.

----------


## 73rr

Your going to get the same response by everyone here.YOUR TO YOUNG. also your going to screw up your whole career in baseball

----------


## djgreen

DONT DO IT!!! unless you just don't care about feeling normal, getting a boner or having to be on TRT for the rest of your life in that case knock your self out

----------


## GrabDF

Guys I know everybody is going to say I'm too young, I get it, I know I am too young and its stupid but I'm going to do it anyway because this is what I need right now, so you could either help me out because you are experienced, or you can keep telling me Im too young and I will do it anyway without help from someone experience. But thanks for the replies.

----------


## RigPig

I can't give you advice but I hope we have some current/former pro sports members that can.
I feel like hobby BB'ers and Pro Sports Athletes (and prospects alike) are 2 totally different realms. 
I understand you guys have to go above and beyond to get the big pay day. Your goals are completely different than most of ours, not too many on here stand to gain millions by getting a fraction stronger or faster.
Good luck man. Just be educated in what you choose and understand what kind of life you'll have if you don't make the big time. Your taking a huge risk by tampering with your hormones at your age. I'm sure you're well aware of that.

----------


## NACH3

> I can't give you advice but I hope we have some current/former pro sports members that can.
> I feel like hobby BB'ers and Pro Sports Athletes (and prospects alike) are 2 totally different realms. 
> I understand you guys have to go above and beyond to get the big pay day. Your goals are completely different than most of ours, not too many on here stand to gain millions by getting a fraction stronger or faster.
> Good luck man. Just be educated in what you choose and understand what kind of life you'll have if you don't make the big time. Your taking a huge risk by tampering with your hormones at your age. I'm sure you're well aware of that.


I was eligible for the MLB draft outta HS... Had a full ride set up to NCState - - tore my labrum in hlf and in 3 other places(tho not gear related) it wouldn't have helped me one bit... I say that b/c over time your tendons and ligaments take a beating in everyday life as it is.. Now w/PEDs your upping your chances of injury by a lot... You won't be lifting light when you can push or pull more weight than b4 leading to possible ruptured tendons torn ligaments etc - 

Not to mention your 19 w/test running through your veins like a mad man as it is! Learn to get your training and diet on point! That's where I fvked up and it's not fun looking back! I hurt/tore everything in my R shoulder at 17 yrs old from overuse of pitching and catching... Catching was my main position but throwing 89mph to second base(clocked) glove to glove = 1.85sec... A pro arm indeed - 

Don't go down this route I've seen it for myself in HS that injuries far out way the consequences! 

GL

----------


## NACH3

> Guys I know everybody is going to say I'm too young, I get it, I know I am too young and its stupid but I'm going to do it anyway because this is what I need right now, so you could either help me out because you are experienced, or you can keep telling me Im too young and I will do it anyway without help from someone experience. But thanks for the replies.



It's not about experience - your brain isn't done developing along w/your endocrine system inside your brain!!

Think this thru and please don't say your gonna do it regardless b/c we have threads of kids your age and older that are now enduring lifelong problems over one cycle... Will it happen to you... We do not know nor can we tell you that - but the risks far outweigh the rewards imho

----------

